# Recession in Australia!!!No of Jobless increasing



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

The Australian Dollar fall maximum considering the last two year. Huge number of people loosing job everyday. But DIAC still considering huge number of skilled immigrant. A large number of immigrant (skilled professional) landing Australia everyday without having a job. Where they will contribute? when the current residence are worried about their job.

Bottom of boom has not been mined yet

DOOMSAYERS predict that Australia's mining boom will be followed by a bust. Some have even suggested that the end of the boom could see Australia's overall living standards fall or cause a recession.

While a recession can never be ruled out, the end of the mining investment boom is unlikely to play out this way.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, sorry, a little off the topic..How much did you get in IELTS? Seems you haven't even flown in Australia (your signature says flying in Aug 2013)..and you are talking about unemployment..i am totally confused here!!!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

stalukderbd said:


> The Australian Dollar fall maximum considering the last two year. Huge number of people loosing job everyday. But DIAC still considering huge number of skilled immigrant. A large number of immigrant (skilled professional) landing Australia everyday without having a job. Where they will contribute? when the current residence are worried about their job.
> 
> Bottom of boom has not been mined yet
> 
> ...


Do you mind share your reference/link regarding this topic.
Also, I can see from your signature, you have plan to move in Aug there. Will you move this time if this concern is true.


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Do you mind share your reference/link regarding this topic.
> Also, I can see from your signature, you have plan to move in Aug there. Will you move this time if this concern is true.


Please find the link
Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

There is a exclamation sign in my post which mean I wondered. But I shouldn't as I already plan to move this August.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

stalukderbd said:


> The Australian Dollar fall maximum considering the last two year. Huge number of people loosing job everyday. But DIAC still considering huge number of skilled immigrant. A large number of immigrant (skilled professional) landing Australia everyday without having a job. Where they will contribute? when the current residence are worried about their job.
> 
> Bottom of boom has not been mined yet
> 
> ...


dude then you must forfeit your grant and stay in Bangladesh, Why bother when there wont a job  

For others - it can happen anywhere future is not known to anyone.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

It all depends on timing, luck, more importantly how well you research and approach your life in a new place and find a job.


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

findraj said:


> Hi, sorry, a little off the topic..How much did you get in IELTS? Seems you haven't even flown in Australia (your signature says flying in Aug 2013)..and you are talking about unemployment..i am totally confused here!!!


Yes, I yet not in Australia. Should I not read the Australian Newspaper while I am in here??!!. I afraid, a good IELTS score never justify your quality. You may good in english but in profession it doesn't mean your are a good doctor, engineer and geologist or what ever. Someone must have enough skill and knowledge in his own arena to proof him/her as a good professional beyond english capability. By the way, How much you get in IELTS, mine is 7 (all band) only.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

stalukderbd said:


> The Australian Dollar fall maximum considering the last two year. Huge number of people loosing job everyday. But DIAC still considering huge number of skilled immigrant. A large number of immigrant (skilled professional) landing Australia everyday without having a job. Where they will contribute? when the current residence are worried about their job.
> 
> Bottom of boom has not been mined yet
> 
> ...



I've heard this news before, but it's always a case of survival of the fittest - unfortunately. Granted, there are some who will lose out, (mainly people who go with the flow and who aren't scalable or flexible with their careers and goals) but there will always be workers who are on top of the game and who may even profit from losses. 

Needless to say, a sinking Australian dollar isn't necessarily a cause for alarm - sometimes governments do that on purpose so as to sell exports around the world (creating jobs within the country). China has supposedly kept its Yuan artificially low in order to profit from manufacturing that is insourced from western countries around the world. It's the oldest game in the book and it creates countless jobs.

The only problem that I see with Australia, is its decrease in its manufacturing sector (just like here in the US) - whenever manufacturing goes, so does the economy of the country - there really is no way around it. It's too bad really. In some cases, business owners would prefer to be a tip top MBA manager who makes a lot of money, and sees people who want to work with their hands as disposable commodities.

Oh, and one last thing - the DIAC makes a lot of money collecting visa fees. They're not the only ones who profit - you have companies like IELTS and others. If the DIAC were to cut visa's, they'd lose an enormous amount of money. I imagine that in their minds, they'll know - based on statistics, which are posted up on their website - that many of these immigrants will go home anyway. In fact, if the immigrant doesn't get homesick, then the lack of employment will send them back home. If the immigrant does stay, then they'll get an increase in taxes for the country. There is no loss for the DIAC there - it's a win, win, win situation for them.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

I believe if u r skilled with good interpersonal skills .. getting a job wont be tough .. yes u need luck as well . There is always a demand for exprienced people. 

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Australia is slowly making things tough btw .. acs rules change , increase in fees for example

And there immigration program will end by 2018 as per a video i saw in youtube .. 

So yes immigration brings money but at the same time , puts pressure on their resources .They need to invest also on new immigrants . You get free education , free medical , high standard of living.

So conclusion is its not a bad idea to immigrate to a first world country. Yes there can be struggle initially . 

Dragoman


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Australia is slowly making things tough btw .. acs rules change , increase in fees for example
> 
> And there immigration program will end by 2018 as per a video i saw in youtube ..
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your view. Could you please put here the you tube link.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

stalukderbd said:


> Yes, I yet not in Australia. Should I not read the Australian Newspaper while I am in here??!!. I afraid, a good IELTS score never justify your quality. You may good in english but in profession it doesn't mean your are a good doctor, engineer and geologist or what ever. Someone must have enough skill and knowledge in his own arena to proof him/her as a good professional beyond english capability. By the way, How much you get in IELTS, mine is 7 (all band) only.


L:9
W:8
S:8.5
R:7.5
No I want just wondering, didn't mean to offend you or something..also you cited the source later, I thought it came from you and not the newspaper..Better to be hopeful with regards to job..in the end, one has to face consequences of their own decisions..good luck on the move..going to which city?


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

findraj said:


> L:9
> W:8
> S:8.5
> R:7.5
> No I want just wondering, didn't mean to offend you or something..also you cited the source later, I thought it came from you and not the newspaper..Better to be hopeful with regards to job..in the end, one has to face consequences of their own decisions..good luck on the move..going to which city?


Hi mate, you did really well in IELTS. Congratulations. I am moving towards Perth. I am a geologist. Could you please share your profession?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Things are tough, good communication skills can only help so much. 

It took me 4 months to get a job despite the fact that I was commended for awesome communication skills by many interviewers.

I am really, really lucky to have found a job that is somewhat in line with what I was doing before. I know folks who have been waiting for more than 6 months to get an offer. 

I'd suggest that you take a good look at the skills you have & correlate with number of matching jobs on Seek.com & by matching I mean matching atleast 80% of the listed skills.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

srivasu said:


> Things are tough, good communication skills can only help so much.
> 
> It took me 4 months to get a job despite the fact that I was commended for awesome communication skills by many interviewers.
> 
> ...


As you are currently in Australia , for how long you think the things will be tough ? 
September are Elections and then the festive season starts , so I don't expect the market to pick up much.

I have already made my account in Seek and get daily mails for the new jobs related to my field . Honestly , I see more jobs in Australia in my field as compared to India . May be jobs in Seek are duplicate or may be fake , but even if I take out 50% of them , still I see some good opportunities .

So with that confidence I would travel to Australia next year Jan - Feb 2014 . Rest is all luck & destiny .

Dragoman


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

srivasu said:


> Things are tough, good communication skills can only help so much.
> 
> It took me 4 months to get a job despite the fact that I was commended for awesome communication skills by many interviewers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post and its really give me an idea what to do and expected time to have a job there. I have good communication with some native Australian, the same field I am working, willing to help me but the fact is mining sector is going down day by day and number of jobless increasing. I found some add in seek which 90% match with my skill but I guess, as currently not located in Australia, they are not interested to call me over phone or skype. I believe, I have communication skill and good in interview. Hope for the best though the every move in a challenge and lot of tension associated.


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

dragoman said:


> As you are currently in Australia , for how long you think the things will be tough ?
> September are Elections and then the festive season starts , so I don't expect the market to pick up much.
> 
> I have already made my account in Seek and get daily mails for the new jobs related to my field . Honestly , I see more jobs in Australia in my field as compared to India . May be jobs in Seek are duplicate or may be fake , but even if I take out 50% of them , still I see some good opportunities .
> ...


Hope for your best. Do you think election will effect the job market? But the festive obviously as I talked with few people in Australia and informed the same as you, didn't mention anything regarding election.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

dragoman said:


> As you are currently in Australia , for how long you think the things will be tough ?
> September are Elections and then the festive season starts , so I don't expect the market to pick up much.
> 
> I have already made my account in Seek and get daily mails for the new jobs related to my field . Honestly , I see more jobs in Australia in my field as compared to India . May be jobs in Seek are duplicate or may be fake , but even if I take out 50% of them , still I see some good opportunities .
> ...


I immigrated in mid of January.

Number of "interesting" jobs & call backs started to increase from end of February, gained good momentum in March & peaked in April which is when I was offered my current role. So I believe your choice of months is good.

You may try applying from overseas as well but I personally did not have any success in doing so. Some folks with skills in high demand have been successful in getting offer from overseas though - so it depends on the kind of skills you have.


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

srivasu said:


> I immigrated in mid of January.
> 
> Number of "interesting" jobs & call backs started to increase from end of February, gained good momentum in March & peaked in April which is when I was offered my current role. So I believe your choice of months is good.
> 
> You may try applying from overseas as well but I personally did not have any success in doing so. Some folks with skills in high demand have been successful in getting offer from overseas though - so it depends on the kind of skills you have.


Very interesting!! application date and job date is same except year


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

stormgal said:


> I've heard this news before, but it's always a case of survival of the fittest - unfortunately. Granted, there are some who will lose out, (mainly people who go with the flow and who aren't scalable or flexible with their careers and goals) but there will always be workers who are on top of the game and who may even profit from losses.


Well versed. I, in fact, paid less in my currency as visa fees than those who applied in earlier months this year. Thanks to the devaluation of Australian dollar recently


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

It's true, jobs are declining now


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

Generally speaking, immigrants make contributions to Australia, not becoming the nation's burden.


----------



## stalukderbd (Jun 20, 2013)

jack_s said:


> Generally speaking, immigrants make contributions to Australia, not becoming the nation's burden.


It should be. Because Australia is resourceful country and obviously need skilled manpower to exploit the resource. The immigration is the process by which you are invited to live and work in Australia legally. It does mean that you are a skilled person and Australia need you. But life is not a bed a roses and you can't expect everything very smooth rather undulation is very common. So when you move to a new place, it certainly associated with some uncertainty. Yet, Australia is a very good country to live with multicultural community with some socio-econimical benefit like education, health and so many. So, immigrant people are not a burden for the country, valuable ASSET.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

stalukderbd said:


> The Australian Dollar fall maximum considering the last two year. Huge number of people loosing job everyday. But DIAC still considering huge number of skilled immigrant. A large number of immigrant (skilled professional) landing Australia everyday without having a job. Where they will contribute? when the current residence are worried about their job.
> 
> Bottom of boom has not been mined yet
> 
> ...


nobody can predict the future, so relax because it's "The Media" and exaggeration is their religion, just make sure that you have access to enough resources to survive for 6 or more months if it comes to that and you should be fine hopefully, the only thing you should be considering is how to be aggressive at job hunting and overcoming the obstacle called "Local Experience" after you land, good luck and bon voyage.


----------

